# which best method for my Ore?



## Dunamis (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello everyone out there,I did prospecting for gold in an area and find that this ore,it contains 39% lead,1321.67 ppm of gold and 1.3% wolfromite. my concern is how do I extract the values having at the back of my mind that safety first. any useful info on this ore will highly be appreciated. thanks
Dunamis


----------



## galenrog (Jul 29, 2015)

What does the assay say?


----------



## Dunamis (Jul 30, 2015)

the assay result shows 
Pb ....39%
Au.......1321.7pppm
wolfromite.... 1.3%
Fe...................11%
Si.....,..............43%
etc
but my interest mainly is the lead,gold and wolfromite in the ore.


----------



## galenrog (Jul 30, 2015)

The best thing to do with your is to actually have an assay done. Wolframite is an Iron Manganese Tungstate Ore. I see no mention of tungsten in your posts. A complete and accurate assay is essential in determining the proper way to treat and process ore for values. Do you have a written assay report?


----------



## Dunamis (Jul 31, 2015)

I used hand held Xrf for the analysis.


----------



## Dunamis (Jul 31, 2015)

galenrog said:


> The best thing to do with your is to actually have an assay done. Wolframite is an Iron Manganese Tungstate Ore. I see no mention of tungsten in your posts. A complete and accurate assay is essential in determining the proper way to treat and process ore for values. Do you have a written assay report?



the hand held Xrf I used tested for general minerals and I used it to test for gold and silver and later for wolfromite monazite and the rest, so it was used at diff batch for diff minerals .on the handheld u can test wolfromite,but cant show tungsten,but quite aware that wolfromite and scheelite have tungsten which is the primary minerals in them


----------



## nickvc (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm sure I wouldn't believe an xrf result on ores and the best thing to have done is as advised a full proper assay as there is probably nasties in the mix and without knowing exactly what you have a method can't even be proposed to recover any values.


----------



## galenrog (Jul 31, 2015)

Using an XRF that is designed and calibrated for the ores sought can be useful in determining some component concentrations in the ore face. These same XRF devices are inadequate to determining other components of the same ores. They are simply not designed for the task of ore analysis. There have been many threads on the forum that have discussed the relative capabilities and limitations of XRF devices.

The capabilities of these convenient handheld devices, while improving with technology, have many limitations. An analysis of assay results by an experienced technician will, if they are present, show ore components that may require complex treatments of either the ores or the wastes. Something that the best engineered, best programmed XRF can not show.

I wish you well in your efforts.


----------



## 911Met (Oct 11, 2015)

An XRF is perfect for ore testing http://www.911metallurgist.com/blog/compare-x-ray-xrf-to-laboratory-measurement-reliability

How much of the 'ore' do you have?


----------



## JHS (Oct 11, 2015)

Based on the article,that's a impressive little machine,and the first one I searched ebay and did not find.
john


----------

